# Smoked Salmon Constructive Criticism



## 365buckin (Jan 28, 2015)

Here is a video of my first smoked salmon attempt.  I would appreciate any tips or advice from you salmon smoking pros.

Some things I've learned since then:

-Get rid of aluminum foil under fillets.

-Use foil to line drip pan and water pan for easy clean up.

-Open damper wide open.

-Don't use water in drip pan for hot smoking.

-Use fish and vegetable screen rack.

-Score skin side of fillet for deeper smoke penetration.

-Don't pre-soak wood chips.

-Use internal meat thermometer with remote probe and digital readout to monitor temps without opening door and loosing heat.

  

This salmon still came out very tasty.  It just wasn't as good as some of the other smoked salmon I have tasted.  Any tips you guys have would be awesome to hear about!  Thanks for watching.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 28, 2015)

365buckin said:


> Here is a video of my first smoked salmon attempt.  I would appreciate any tips or advice from you salmon smoking pros.
> 
> Some things I've learned since then:
> 
> ...


Here's a Step by Step of how I do it (My method is for snacking---Not for Dinner.):

*Smoked Salmon*      

Bear


----------



## cmayna (Jan 29, 2015)

No need to use water when doing fish

Agreed, no foil except to maybe cover the water pan or other equipment at the bottom.   Put fish directly on the racks.

Removing skin will cause the fish to dry out more so you would have to be careful, especially with thin pieces.   I only skin my Salmon when I'm making jerky or nuggets.

Keep the upper damper totally open

I see you used about 1/3 salt and 2/3 sugar.   That seems a little too salty, for my taste buds anyhoo.   How was it for you?   How long did you brine the fish?


----------



## themule69 (Jan 29, 2015)

Do as Bear said and it will be great.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## gary s (Jan 29, 2015)

Bearcarver has had lots of practice, knows what he is talking about

Gary


----------



## brayhaven (Jan 29, 2015)

I used to line the drip pan, but now just get the disposable foil pans for under a buck that work great. I use a 9x13x2 in my mes30. 
Greg


----------



## 365buckin (Jan 29, 2015)

cmayna said:


> I see you used about 1/3 salt and 2/3 sugar.   That seems a little too salty, for my taste buds anyhoo.   How was it for you?   How long did you brine the fish?


I brined the fish in a wet brine for 24 hours.  Dont recall how much water I used.  It was a tad bit too salty for my liking, not sweet enough, and a little more smoke would have been good.  Still very tasty, just not the perfection that I am seeking.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 29, 2015)

365buckin said:


> I brined the fish in a wet brine for 24 hours.  Dont recall how much water I used.  It was a tad bit too salty for my liking, not sweet enough, and a little more smoke would have been good.  Still very tasty, just not the perfection that I am seeking.


That depends on the strength of brine & how long you brine.

If I brined for 24 hours with my brine, it would be too salty. That's why I state how long to brine with my brine, per thickness of pieces.

Bear


----------

